# Jamie's Tarantula Enclosure



## Spiderguy47 (Sep 30, 2017)

I've heard so many people say that mesh vents are bad but I noticed that all of the enclosures offered by Jamie's Tarantulas have mesh vents. I planned on buying some DIY parts from them and I don't know if I should take the risk with their vents. I'm looking for some advice from people who have used their enclosures and or vents. Has your tarantula tried to tear through it and escape?


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 30, 2017)

If they are metal mesh, then they can't tear through it. I'm not sure if people still experience tarsal claws getting stuck in metal mesh though.


----------



## Spiderguy47 (Sep 30, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> I'm not sure if people still experience tarsal claws getting stuck in metal mesh though.


From what I've seen this is only a problem for mesh lids and I only plan to use these on the front and then a ventilated plexiglass top.(Inspired by DarkDen enclosures)


----------



## Red Eunice (Sep 30, 2017)

Why not build your own? Most DIY centers cut the acrylic to your dimensions at little to no cost. 
 Here's one of mine, needs cleaned before its next tenant. 8"X8"X16" size.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I buy full sheets, $65-$85 depending on thickness, and cut it myself.  For the price of what most charge for 1 of their large enclosures, I build many. 
 None have mesh vents, just drill holes on sides and back for cross ventilation, none on top. 
 I'm not cheap, just frugal, with a good sized collection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## checkmate (Sep 30, 2017)

Her Adult and XL enclosures don't have mesh. I agree with making your own if you want to avoid mesh though. I don't have any enclosures with mesh, just plastic containers that I poked holes through.


----------



## RemyZee (Sep 30, 2017)

I know @Tomoran loves Jamie’s sling enclosures. 

Making your own is super fun, but can be more of a hassle if its a fast growing sp that will only be in it for a short time. But for slower growers, and adults, I love to make my own  Power tools are fun!


----------



## starnaito (Sep 30, 2017)

I have used her enclosures for the little guys and haven't had problems with them chewing the mesh. What I don't like about them is the tops, especially on the sling enclosures. No matter how many times you open and close them, the tops won't come off smoothly. I also have one of her adult enclosures for my rose hair, and that, too, is difficult to open without startling my T. I love the way they look, but I've resorted to using Sterilite containers or deli cups for the slings and juveniles.


----------



## darkness975 (Sep 30, 2017)

@Spiderguy47 

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/eight-legged-can-openers.160896/


----------



## Trenor (Oct 1, 2017)

I've used several of her sling/juvie enclosures that use the vents with no issues. They've worked fine for me and the slings I've kept in them. I'm pretty sure all her larger T enclosures have drilled ventilation to avoid any screen issues. I've never seen any of the slings/juvies messing with the vents.

That being said if you're building your own DIY enclosure I'd recommend drilling the vent holes. IMO it looks nicer and can be placed for better viewing than a larger screen. Drilling the holes doesn't take much longer than cutting a larger hole for a screen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Trenor (Oct 1, 2017)

starnaito said:


> What I don't like about them is the tops, especially on the sling enclosures. No matter how many times you open and close them, the tops won't come off smoothly.


If you have one that doesn't come off easy enough lightly sand both connecting edges with a fine grit sandpaper. Take care not to sand it too much or it'll come off too easy.


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Oct 1, 2017)

Red Eunice said:


> Why not build your own? Most DIY centers cut the acrylic to your dimensions at little to no cost.
> Here's one of mine, needs cleaned before its next tenant. 8"X8"X16" size.
> 
> 
> ...


Have you done a youtube video or a write-up on your builds?  I’ve looked into making my own several times but can’t seem to make it cost effective with the price of the acrylic sheets.


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 1, 2017)

I don't like the adult terrestrial cages for the following reasons:

1. I can't afford it.
2. 8 inch depth, add 6-7 inch deep substrate for fossorials, and you have a fat tarantula spelunking in a 1 inch space between the roof and the top layer of the sub. If they were deeper my pocket might change its mind about the price.
3. I can't afford it.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Agree 1


----------



## starnaito (Oct 1, 2017)

Trenor said:


> If you have one that doesn't come off easy enough lightly sand both connecting edges with a fine grit sandpaper. Take care not to sand it too much or it'll come off too easy.


Thanks for the tip!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 1, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> I don't like the adult terrestrial cages for the following reasons:
> 
> 1. I can't afford it.
> 2. 8 inch depth, add 6-7 inch deep substrate for fossorials, and you have a fat tarantula spelunking in a 1 inch space between the roof and the top layer of the sub. If they were deeper my pocket might change its mind about the price.
> 3. I can't afford it.



Adult terrestrials are fine with 5" of substrate, that's enough to make a large/long burrow/tunnel.  Keep in mind that in the wild there's rocks and hard clay that they can't dig thru, and they adjust the direction of their home accordingly. 

I use clear plastic Sterlite storage boxes for my cages, very affordable.  Unlike glass, I can easily make ventilation holes in any part of them, and the lid issue solved, very secure and I don't have to deal with screen.


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 1, 2017)

Poec54 said:


> Adult terrestrials are fine with 5" of substrate, that's enough to make a large/long burrow/tunnel.  Keep in mind that in the wild there's rocks and hard clay that they can't dig thru, and they adjust the direction of their home accordingly.
> 
> I use clear plastic Sterlite storage boxes for my cages, very affordable.  Unlike glass, I can easily make ventilation holes in any part of them, and the lid issue solved, very secure and I don't have to deal with screen.


I think 5 is being stingy. 5 inch depth for a 5-inch big fossorial, the most they can make is probably just a crater LOL.


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 1, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> I think 5 is being stingy. 5 inch depth for a 5-inch big fossorial, the most they can make is probably just a crater LOL.



A 5" spider only has an opening a 2 or 3 inches across.  If it's wider than that in places, it will be sideways, not top to bottom.  The bigger the diameter the tunnel is, the more predators can get in, and they'll be larger.  Spiders like being cozy at home and having intruders face either nothing but fangs or an abdomen full of urticating hairs.  That keeps them from being outmaneuvered.  You'll learn these things in time.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 1, 2017)

Poec54 said:


> A 5" spider only has an opening a 2 or 3 inches across.  If it's wider than that in places, it will be sideways, not top to bottom.  The bigger the diameter the tunnel is, the more predators can get in, and they'll be larger.  Spiders like being cozy at home and having intruders face either nothing but fangs or an abdomen full of urticating hairs.  That keeps them from being outmaneuvered.  You'll learn these things in time.


Really? You only give fossorials 5" of sub?


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 1, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Really? You only give fossorials 5" of sub?



They're content to dig down a little and then go horizontally, they're after distance more than elevation.  Not like hard soils and rocks don't force them to do that in the wild.  In semi/arid desert habitats they probably prefer a mostly vertical orientation due to the extreme heat and lack of shade (cooler in a deep hole), but the vast majority of tarantulas live in the (shady) wetter tropics with high water tables, and going straight down means hitting water.  In a big cage loaded with deep substrate, what percentage of that soil is actually unused?


----------



## Trenor (Oct 1, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> 2. 8 inch depth, add 6-7 inch deep substrate for fossorials, and you have a fat tarantula spelunking in a 1 inch space between the roof and the top layer of the sub. If they were deeper my pocket might change its mind about the price.


The Jamies adult T setups are not really drilled for fossorials IMO. With the holes dead center adding in more than 5 inches of substrate and you'll have it coming out of the side holes. They make great terrestrial tarantula enclosures though where 4 inches of substrate and a half-buried cork round as a hide is all you need. 

One thing I do like about them is they are folded from one piece of plexiglass on 4 of the sides which makes them pretty sturdy. I also like that you can convert them to either terrestrial or arboreal. The way they are made works great for both. 

I bought one when I first got into Ts and it's held up well over the years. It's been home for two GBBs both were MMs and it now holds my female P.cam.


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 1, 2017)

Poec54 said:


> They're content to dig down a little and then go horizontally, they're after distance more than elevation.  Not like hard soils and rocks don't force them to do that in the wild.  In semi/arid desert habitats they probably prefer a mostly vertical orientation due to the extreme heat and lack of shade (cooler in a deep hole), but the vast majority of tarantulas live in the (shady) wetter tropics with high water tables, and going straight down means hitting water.  In a big cage loaded with deep substrate, what percentage of that soil is actually unused?


Never had a fossorial that didn't go as deep as I allowed. 

Still interesting to think about though. 

Recently rehoused my largest Hysterocrates, went almost straight down to the bottom, then tunneled along bottom across cage. (5 gallon tank) used quite a lot of its sub.


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 1, 2017)

Poec54 said:


> A 5" spider only has an opening a 2 or 3 inches across.  If it's wider than that in places, it will be sideways, not top to bottom.  The bigger the diameter the tunnel is, the more predators can get in, and they'll be larger.  Spiders like being cozy at home and having intruders face either nothing but fangs or an abdomen full of urticating hairs.  That keeps them from being outmaneuvered.  You'll learn these things in time.


Im sort of aware hence I dont advocate coconut shells.


Venom1080 said:


> Never had a fossorial that didn't go as deep as I allowed.
> 
> Still interesting to think about though.
> 
> Recently rehoused my largest Hysterocrates, went almost straight down to the bottom, then tunneled along bottom across cage. (5 gallon tank) used quite a lot of its sub.



I will still allow them to burrow as deep as they want. Humidity level is a complicated thing. Species that are truly fossorial are forced to burrow deep to avoid the drier atmospheric air (mound-building termites, beetle larvae etc., to name a few). The deeper they go, the less moisture they lose, which is critically important for proper physiologic functioning. *Now I do not really know if this applies to arachnids*, but its safe to assume that habits or behaviors have adaptive implications behind them, that is they are not displayed just because the animal wants to.


----------



## Red Eunice (Oct 2, 2017)

MetalMan2004 said:


> Have you done a youtube video or a write-up on your builds?  I’ve looked into making my own several times but can’t seem to make it cost effective with the price of the acrylic sheets.


 I've not done a video, no plans to do one. Somewhere on here, I did post photos of the steps I take building from a full sheet, 4 adult sized ones if my memory is correct.
 One has to remember at a DIY center, acrylic is expensive, they have a profit margin to maintain. 
 Fortunately,  I've an account at a local sign manufactoring company and prices are much lower there. I can't afford to buy all the arboreal enclosures I require, hence building is the most economical route for me. That and over the decades I've acquired the power equipment to build in a timely manner.
 With that said, I still buy, at Lowes, the brass hardware to complete the enclosures. No price break, but not expensive enough to break the bank, about $4 per enclosure.


----------



## DadsGlasses (Oct 2, 2017)

Red Eunice said:


> Why not build your own? Most DIY centers cut the acrylic to your dimensions at little to no cost.
> Here's one of mine, needs cleaned before its next tenant. 8"X8"X16" size.
> 
> 
> ...



What tool do you use to cut your plexi. I think I'm using the wrong Blade. It heats the plexi which tends to melt back together before I can even finish one cut!


----------



## Red Eunice (Oct 3, 2017)

DadsGlasses said:


> What tool do you use to cut your plexi. I think I'm using the wrong Blade. It heats the plexi which tends to melt back together before I can even finish one cut!


 Full sheets I cut on the table saw, fitted w/h a 160 tooth blade. Both sides of the cut I apply painters tape, helps avoid chipping and feed at a quick pace. Too slow and melting occurs. Once completed w/h these cuts, its onto the band saw for the width cuts. All edges are, if needed, smoothed on the router table. Hope this helps.


----------



## DadsGlasses (Oct 3, 2017)

Red Eunice said:


> Full sheets I cut on the table saw, fitted w/h a 160 tooth blade. Both sides of the cut I apply painters tape, helps avoid chipping and feed at a quick pace. Too slow and melting occurs. Once completed w/h these cuts, its onto the band saw for the width cuts. All edges are, if needed, smoothed on the router table. Hope this helps.



Very helpful. Thanks. I am without a table saw and doing mostly with a jig saw. Sounds like slow speed is my problem. Thanks!


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 3, 2017)

DadsGlasses said:


> Very helpful. Thanks. I am without a table saw and doing mostly with a jig saw. Sounds like slow speed is my problem. Thanks!


Man! I want to make my own too!


----------

